# Pocket TAP!!!!!



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Just an update.....

I am real close to having a beta release out soon. I am thinking this weekend yet for those whom have responded. 

So far I have reduced the 'crunch time' down considerably on the sight mark method and should take about a minute tops. Once it has crunched it is calibrated and the next calcs go REAL fast.

I am working on a method to save a destop file right now and active sinc it to the PDA........is this worth holding up a release? Could you live without this for the time being?


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

TAP, 
I found my Palm Pilot but don't know if it will be compatible with TAP. I thought it was lost until I found the green cord and pen/stylus. Do you know if this model will be compatible or not? I know mine will be really, really slow doing the calculations though
Thanks


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

That's exactly what mine looks like? 

What's wrong with it?!


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Have a pocket pc 2002 Fujitsu siemens loox 500.
Will try to port some applications for it during summer holiday using MS VB .Net. If you still need some Beta testers 
I might help you out.
Regards,
Harald


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Ready when you are, im willing.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Update*

Any upsates on the Pocket PC version 2003


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Soon! It is for all practical purposes done! I just need to find a few hours to build the website so I can sell it!

Within the next few weeks I should be done.....

Thanks for the interest......hang in there! I am getting there.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

*Unix/Linux version?*

You wouldnt happen to have a version that would port to Unix or Linux by chance?


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Pocket TAP*

Waiting breathlessly!!!  My son bought the PC version and he will be jealous as hell I have the Pocket PC version. Quit goofing around (shooting) and get to work


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

OK OK OK.....

I will set my own deadline! On or before July 1, 2004.

It will be priced @ $35.00 US and there will be a price increase on the regular TAP as well. IT will also be $35.00 US. I have not touched the price in three years so this will be good for a while again.

Upgrades will go up to $20.00 US.

I am hoping to re-write TAP in a new version of Visual Studio which will make it a little easier to distribute so look for that too for sometime next year.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Jeeesshh Tony, are you doing TAP fulltime now? How do you find time to work and do TAP?


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

I DO still get a luch break at my 'real' job!


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*July 1st*

If you get a lunch break everyday you shouldn't needTill July 1st. That would give you five lunches plus the weekend. You got a date to???


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Sheesh! Tough crowd!!!!!


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Will it be in color?


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Color?-

Depends I have implemented some color into the program but for best outdoor viewing I have kept it as high contrast as physically possible.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

So I guess that is a no for Unix or Linux versions?


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

What pocket pc runs on unix/linux? this thread is about a pocket pc version.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Uhh .. 

the sharp Zaurus runs linux!!


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Will the New Tap run on a Pocket PC 2002 ??
Are you using Visual Studio .NET ??
Using mainly VB and C#?

Would be nice to download a demo of your software from somewhere just to see if I can run it on my device!


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

Pocket TAP was written in the .NET evironment to it should run just fine on ANY pocket pc 2002 and 2003 device as long as you have the compact framework installed. I will have a link to download the framework on my web. Some 2003 devices already have it from the factory as long as it is service release 2.


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

OK folks..........

I am asking for a short extension to the July 1st deadline......I will be reving the desktop TAP this week with the final adjustments for the hoggernaut so pocket TAP will follow that revision.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Its july first.....ha ha


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey, I have a 2003 Pocket PC. Can't wait for the release.

Dan


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*??*

TICK TOCK


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## a627tqt (Jan 26, 2004)

Updates Please


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

ok-

Pocket TAP as well as the desktop TAP will be both updated withing the next week or two three to four at the max and certainly no more then five! 
I am having a busier than normal summer and I don't see a whole lot of relief any time soon.

From about three weeks ago until the first week of August is going to be very hectic. I hope you can understand. I am a one man shop with the software so nothing gets done unless I do it!!


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Help*

Tony, you need some help. Maybe A627TQT would give you a hand.


----------

